# north devon



## jonjo777 (Nov 23, 2012)

hey any one ever sail with hugh roberts i was on north devon in 60ts we were in dispute in vancouver running to comunist china with grain wonder if any one still around who remembers im john jack ex able seaman


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jonjo777,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Enjoy all we have to offer.

Hawkey01


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Jack *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## stevemim (Mar 10, 2009)

jonjo777 said:


> hey any one ever sail with hugh roberts i was on north devon in 60ts we were in dispute in vancouver running to comunist china with grain wonder if any one still around who remembers im john jack ex able seaman


I was on the North Devon in the 60ts for 11 months I have fond memories of that time,(Pint) Regards Steve.


----------



## jonjo777 (Nov 23, 2012)

hney steve i joined the north devo


hey steve ijoined the north devon in the tyne was away bout 10 months capain charlton real capt blye worst trip in my life thats why most of the crew walked off in vancouver demoted most of the officers sent 6 weeks in glebe island australia thats another story could tell you lots bout that trip steve


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Completed under 7months.Launched 11.1/2weeks after keel was laid.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi she traded a lot to Hull with grain sailed into K.G.D. nice looking ship sam2182sw


----------



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

Common Brothers of Newcastle purchased North Shipping Co.1967 along with the ship, North Devon 7905grt. 4cly. Doxford (built by Bartrams, Sunderland ).


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Sailed on her sister ship North Cornwall when she was sold to NNL and renamed Oduduwa

Derek


----------



## stevemim (Mar 10, 2009)

jonjo777 said:


> hney steve i joined the north devo
> 
> 
> hey steve ijoined the north devon in the tyne was away bout 10 months capain charlton real capt blye worst trip in my life thats why most of the crew walked off in vancouver demoted most of the officers sent 6 weeks in glebe island australia thats another story could tell you lots bout that trip steve


Hi Jonjo,
We must have been different time,I joined her in Dublin in January,she had arrived from Texas,Capt.David Flett,loaded Cork Glasgow, Birkenhead cargo for Meddi ports and supplies for army in Aden,iron ore India for Japan in far east for some time then grain in Australia for U.K.pay off in Newcastle before Christmas.Mostly Glasgow and Geordie crowd Somalis down engineroom,
Nice hearing from my wayward past,
Cheers.(Pint)


----------



## jonjo777 (Nov 23, 2012)

*thanks*

ye different trip we were all geodies somolies down below worst trip in my 40 years at sea a nightmare ended up most of crew walked of in vancouver had canadians most never been to sea before i ended up double dr the old man unbelieveable demoted second and third mates to abs trip to remember for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Caffj (Feb 13, 2012)

Re North Devon/Hugh Roberts & Son.
I served my time with H.R as an Apprentice Deck Officer 1953-1957.
My first ship was the North Anglia, Capt Charlton. Very stern master,treated
Apprentices like we were dog s---. He was nick named DR Charlie. However to his credit he was a very fine seaman.My final year was on the North Cornwall.
Incidently the North Devon wasn't a sister ship to the North Cornwall. She was
much faster and her funnel/superstructure were slightly different to the North
Cornwall. Don't have fond memories of Hugh Roberts. My life was made hell on
the North Anglia (don't know how I stuck it for 3 years). My cabin mate couldn't
he jumped ship and joined the Royal Navy. Wasn't much better on the North
Cornwall either the First Mate wasn't a pleasant fellow to either myself or the 
other two Apprentices.I'm being polite in my description of him.
We must have been tough in those days.
regards,
Caffj


----------



## Caffj (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Jonjo,
Was interested to read your description of Capt.Charlton.
Why were the 2nd and 3rd Mates demoted to abs? Who took their place on the
bridge? How did the Captain get away with it? Even though masters where "Tin
Gods" years ago I find it difficult to believe he could get away with such an action.As far as I know only the Ministry of Transport would have the power to
suspend and/or invalidate my ticket or that of any other MN Officer
Apart from a "Tyrannical Master" what was the ship like,e.g accommodation and
food, etc. Lastly what was your rank on the ship.
regards,
Caffj


----------

